

Playlist of YouTube videos linked from top 1024 HN stories (2010/07) - bemmu
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=BEFD900D9EF4D29D

======
bemmu
These are all the youtube links mentioned on top links, similar to last time
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1425184>) but with all new content.

